# Your favorite perfume



## Ingrid (Aug 26, 2010)

What are your favorite fragrances? I have a few

Chanel N5, it stays on alot longer than my other perfume

Tresor from Lancome, its such a passionate and romantic smell, it screams my name

Versus from Versace, it has a really fruity and sweet smell.

I also want to buy the new one from Estee lauder, called pleasures bloom.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Aug 26, 2010)

I like really clean and fresh smells so:

Chloe (the original one)

Fresh cosmetics lyche and sugar parfume

La vanilla vanilla coconut


----------



## cinderella (Aug 26, 2010)

I have many favorite scents, but the one for me is Action by Trussardi, unfortunately it's discontinued.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 29, 2010)

I tried Chanel N5, and i really don't like it.

Here are mine :

J'adore by Dior (perfect example of what i no longer buy because of the price tag)

Kenzo l'eau

vivara by Emilio Pucci

Noa perle by Cacharel

Beyond paradize by EstÃ©e Lauder.

The one all time favorite that's been discontinued, then repromoted without the pretty bottle is Extravagance d'amarige by Givenchy. This one is probably the most perfect signature scent i've found for myself.


----------



## coralluv (Aug 29, 2010)

escada marine groove!


----------



## menperfumes1 (Sep 2, 2010)

There are my many favorite perfumes to me...

Rochas Lui, Rochas Man, Rochas Absolut, Rochas Femme, Rochas Madame, Rochas Poupee, Rochas Tocade

These are my favorite perfumes which are from Rochas flavors..

There are many favorite perfumes to me...perfumes from Azzaro, Lolita Lempicka, Van Cleef, Rive, Lacoste, Moschino..etc...i like to use perfumes from these products.

Thanks

Charlie


----------



## sittingpretty (Sep 3, 2010)

As a whole line, I like Bvlgari a lot. It seems to last longer than any perfume I've ever tried.

My favorite perfume right now would have to be Lancome Hypnose. I want it so bad...


----------



## MakeupLu (Sep 14, 2010)

I dont remember the name, but my ex used to use Salvador Dali... which one? not sure... with a woman body bottle... beautiful smell

Cacharel Amor Amor... sweety but also nice...

L'eau par Kenzo - for man - I know a lot of women love that perfume as well


----------



## Karren (Sep 14, 2010)

I love Obsession by Calvin Klein!


----------



## perlanga (Sep 14, 2010)

I have two

everyday- DKNY Be Delicious Fresh Blossom

fancy- Mary Kay Bella Belara


----------



## cfg825 (Sep 15, 2010)

my favorites are DKNY be delicious the original(green apple) one and also DKNY be delicious fresh blossom (pink apple)


----------



## beautybeadsbook (Sep 15, 2010)

Easy One! Channel No5 Eau Premiere... Beautiful!

I also like Red Door as an all day, out-and-about prefume..


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 15, 2010)

Im not ashamed to say that i love With Love by Hilary Duff and I also like Beyond Paradise I belive its by Estee Lauder.


----------



## CoverGirl (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm still digging Chanel Chance.


----------



## allfeya (Oct 5, 2010)

I adore Givenchy - Organza Insolence


----------



## lavenderpink (Apr 13, 2011)

im in search for a candyish scented perfume, or cologne, something like a scent of bubble gum, sticky sweet candy or cotton candy, any suggestions?? dkny isnt candyish enough im curious to know if there is any type of perfume out there that is a good quality but with candyish sweet scent?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maris Crane (Apr 13, 2011)

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle EDP (I am a lemming...) Chloe (2007 re-issue) EDP Issey Miyake L'eau d'Issey Pour Homme (one of the few 'fresh', 'green'-ish scents I can pull off. It is a cologne, so I have to use it sparingly! But I love the way this smells on me.) Givenchy Hot Couture EDP. Tokyo Milk Let Them Eat Cake EDP. A real foodie scent - you will walk around smelling like baked Christmas cookies. Viktor &amp; Rolf Flowerbomb EDP. YSL Parisienne EDP.


----------



## Maris Crane (Apr 13, 2011)

> I tried Chanel N5, and i really don't like it.


 This. It smells terrible on me, as does No. 19 and Allure. Coco Mlle. (and no wonder it's a best seller! In far of scents, I find it's a lot more of a crowd-pleaser than the 19 or 5) seems to be one of the few Chanel's that work on me. I have no interest in trying any of the Chanel fragrances because too many of my friends wear some incarnation of it. Not that Mlle. is by any means an unpopular one, but I'd prefer not to have the exact same fragrances as one of my best girlfriends. Guess they have yet to catch on to Mlle. That said: I am annoyed that I do not like No. 5 when I see these at makeup counters... http://www.chanel.com/en_CA/fragrance-beauty/Fragrance-NÂ°5-N5-PARFUM-SPRAY---REFILLABLE-110070


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 13, 2011)

Chanel's Allure was one of my first and still favorites!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Dior has some nice one's also I have J'adore, miss dior cherie, and pure poison are some I love thus far!!


----------



## lavenderpink (Apr 18, 2011)

ladies, i love candyish scented perfumes, and sephora store is the place for multi perfumes gallore, what cologne or perfume gives out a candyish scent of cotton candy or bubble gum scent? well close to it? or some type of sticky sweet candyish scent? thanks


----------



## Maris Crane (Apr 19, 2011)

> ladies, i love candyish scented perfumes, and sephora store is the place for multi perfumes gallore, what cologne or perfume gives out a candyish scent of cotton candy or bubble gum scent? well close to it? or some type of sticky sweet candyish scent? thanks


 Aquolina (or Aqualina) Pink Sugar. Personally, I find it sickengly sweet, and way too gourmandy without any... anchoring, I guess for lack of a better term. But if you're looking for sweet, it's your bag. Also: you might do better starting a new thread, rather than posting in this one.


----------



## Beauty2Makeup (May 26, 2011)

Right now my favorite scent and the one I've been wearing most is from Avon, it's  *Fergie's Outspoken*. Is smells so good. It actually won the 2011 *FiFi Award* for new Celebrity Fragrance of the Year. You can read about it here at the FiFi blog.


----------



## GIFFTSHOPPING (Jul 16, 2011)

D&amp;G-The one stay's the best


----------



## Belle de Jour (Aug 28, 2011)

I love *Joy *by *Jean Patou*, I have 4 bottles of the old pure parfum one from the 30s, two from the 50s and one from the 60s.  The new one is good but it's not my *Joy*.

Other favourites of mine are *Lâ€™Interdit* (vintage parfum) by *Givenchy, Chamade *and *Mitsouko *by *Guerlain, Ivoire de Balmain* by *Pierre Balmain*, *Femme Rochas* by *Rochas *and *Y *by *Yves Saint Laurent*.


----------



## Brenda24 (Aug 30, 2011)

Beautiful perfume.


----------



## ukulelegirl (Oct 13, 2011)

Pink Sugar.  It's made in Italy, and it's a fun fragrance that's not too over the top.


----------



## ukulelegirl (Oct 13, 2011)

Um, that was a reply to the person that was looking for a "candy" smelling perfume.  Sorry, I am a newb!


----------



## Curtysgirl (Nov 15, 2011)

De'lolita Lempika


----------



## saconine (Nov 17, 2011)

Step into Sexy from Avon

It's perfect for day and night!

_*Mod note: link deleted*_


----------



## blackbird668 (Nov 26, 2011)

Estee Lauder Beautiful

Este Lauder Sensuous Noir (new fave!)

Elizabeth Taylor White Diamonds

Bath &amp; Body Works Twilight Woods

Bath &amp; Body Works Dark Kiss

Tokyo Milk Dark - Bulletproof


----------



## tismama (Nov 27, 2011)

my "signature" scent back in high school (5 yrs ago) was the Pure Seduction body mist from Bath &amp; Body Works.  Right now, I've been using Incredible Body Mist by Victoria's Secret , The Original Ed Hardy for Women, The new Snooki fragrance is shockingly a daytime favorite.  My all time favorite for daytime right now is the Hippie Chick by True Religion though


----------



## anneplum (Nov 30, 2011)

[SIZE=11pt]I mostly use the rose flavored perfumes which gives a smooth and gentle smell, I use a new brand for perfume and scent named as Marygreenwell ,I really like this perfume and scent, it last a long time, just try itâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦[/SIZE]

Marygreenwell Luxury Perfume


----------



## Amber204 (Dec 2, 2011)

Bath and body came out with a new one when I was in the store a few weeks ago and I fell in love it's called enchanted and is the perfect combination of fruity candy. My all time favorite perfume is allure, second is jadore, and third is cheri but I also have tons more bottles like hugo boss, 2 paris hiltons, britneys, a ralph lauren to name a few so I have had to put myself on a perfume no buy for the last year and probably the next lol!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HaleyComet (Dec 6, 2011)

I wear ...and LOVE

J'adore Dior

D&amp;G The One

D&amp;G Light Blue

YSL - Parissiene

I pick one depending on my mood for the day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mona88 (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm currently using "Si Lolita Lempicka". It smells so sweet and I love it! After using up this one, I want to buy Taylor Swift's "Wonderstruck".

*link removed by mod*

_________________________________


----------



## Maris Crane (Dec 8, 2011)

At the moment, Prada Candy EDP.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 5, 2012)

Chloe, which is my signature.  I love Tom ford's santal blush, but don't own it.  It's $200, so I have to wait.


----------



## clarisonicface (Jan 6, 2012)

*i like Calvin Klein and Chloe after i use Clarisonic



*


----------



## clarisonicface (Jan 6, 2012)

Chole and Calvin Klein, even make me look and smell better after i use The Clarisonic Product.


----------



## ladygrey (Jan 6, 2012)

I absolutely love:

Marc Jacobs Daisy

Miss Dior Cherie

Marc Jacobs Oh, Lola!

Narciso Rodriguez for Her (EDT)

And lately, I've fallen for Victoria's Secret PINK Fresh and Clean, it's so light and awesome! I think this may become my go-to scent for the summer.


----------



## StereoSparkle (Jan 7, 2012)

My faves...

Aquolina - Pink Sugar

Nina Ricci - Nina

Anything by Lolita Lempicka!!

Love, Baby, and G from the Harajuku Lovers lines

Bath &amp; Body Works Twilight Woods, Be Enchanted, and Sensual Amber.


----------



## satojoko (Jan 15, 2012)

#1) Chanel No.5 #2) Obsession #3) Prada Candy - my latest favorite Every time I wear Obsession I have random men commenting on how good I smell and women asking me what my perfume is. Dunno why, but that's not the reason I wear it. I just love scents like that. Those being my top 3 manufactured fragrances, I far more love mixing together pure essential oils like pure amber, ylang ylang, neroli, champaka, with pure amber being my absolute favorite. I've also recently found a shop that imports nothing but furniture, carvings, textiles, incense and pure Ayurvedic essential oils from India. I have NEVER in my life smelled such concentrated, beautiful oils in my life and I've been buying and using essential oils for well over 20 years from many different suppliers and even directly from the producers in their countries of origin. These oils are damn pricey - like $40 for one of those tiny dram bottles - but one or 2 drops in a bottle of lotion or body oil is all you need. They're that potent. I use them as perfumes and also mix them into my body creams, leave in hair conditioner, etc. AHMAZING! I have a friend from England that loves to wear bloody Issey Miyake. I know the spelling is wrong. And so is the perfume. I HATE that perfume with a passion. It smells like cat urine to me. I also gag when I smell Angel or nearly any Elizabeth Arden perfume.


----------



## goldenmeans (Jan 15, 2012)

I rotate between a few. In the winter- Angel, Lolita Lempika and Velvet Rope. In the summer- Un Jardin sur le Nil by HermÃ¨s and Velvet Rope. I got Jingle G from Harajuku Lovers for Christmas and I think that could have been one of my all-year scents, too, but of course it's been discontinued.


----------



## Pancua (Jan 15, 2012)

My go to right now is actually a oil from BPAL called Black Death. 

Quote: East African patchouli, bay, tobacco, golden amber, blackened sandalwood, orange peel, lemon verbena, clove, and a touch of lime.

On top of nothing else, it makes my evil side giggle when someone asks what I am wearing, the look on their face is *priceless*.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sarah8708 (Jan 15, 2012)

Miss Dior Cherie

Wera Wang - Princess

Victor and Rolf- Flowerbomb

Chanel- Allure

Marc Jacobs- Daisy

Then I love alof of different body mists, but those are my top five favorite parfumes right now


----------



## janetgriselle (Jan 15, 2012)

I love DKNY Be Delicious! It's my favorite. I also love Rock Princess by Vera Wang even though it's gone now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rebbierae (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow, this is an old thread, but fun.  My current faves--the two I seem to grab for each day, are Fan di Fendi and the new Lancome Tresor Midnight Rose.  And much as I hate to admit it, I really like the Rihanna Rebel fleur.


----------



## marci65 (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't have a fave. I buy a small bottle of whatever sample I've tried and really liked recently. I enjoy using samples to keep things interesting. When I was younger, I used to stash a few bottles of my favorite scent, but now I feel like as soon as I buy even a small f/s bottle, I will get tired of it after a couple of weeks and want to move on to another fragrance.


----------



## MzBrownbeauty (Jan 16, 2012)

Currently, my top favorite would be:

J'adore by Dior

Daisy by Marc Jacob

Outspoken by Fergie

and I love Bali Mango body spray from Bath &amp; Body Works


----------



## kikikinzz (Jan 19, 2012)

My current obsession is : Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue.  Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Mary Sson (Jan 19, 2012)

Definately Givenchy, Ange ou Demon!


----------



## BiancaInez (Jan 20, 2012)

*I'd have to say my favorite perfume (right now) is Poppy by Coach *


----------



## ladygrey (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I totally forgot about this one! This definitely would go on the top of my favorites list. 
 



> Originally Posted by *BiancaInez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I'd have to say my favorite perfume (right now) is Poppy by Coach *


----------



## Illussoire (Jan 22, 2012)

Estee Lauder Sensuous, its smells absolutely beautiful and I always get so many compliments about it!


----------



## aliciapomolopez (Jan 24, 2012)

I use to love, love, love with a passion Pure Romance by Ralph Lauren or is it True Romance? Anyway now most perfumes i smell are waaaay too over powering for me since I started using Philosophy Amazing Grace 5 years ago. Now i ONLY use Philosophy fragrances. They have a bunch of different scents but my favs are the Amazing Grace, Baby Grace and Pure Grace. They last forever on you and even make ur clothes smell pretty and whenever I wear them people always say " Wow u smell good" not " what perfume are u wearing"? I buy them off HSN becuz they have the best deals and bigger sizes. Plus a 1.7 oz is only around $40 versus the $65 i was payin for a 1 oz of the Ralph Lauren stuff. Even kids love the smell and u kno how finicky kids are. If anyone tries this out becuz of my post let me kno wat u think?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 2, 2012)

True Pink by Lacoste is my classic that I've been using for years but I'm also obsessed with Taylor Swift's wonderstruck and Dolce and Gabbana the one.


----------



## greenapril (Feb 6, 2012)

Red Jeans by Versace


----------



## greenapril (Feb 6, 2012)

@aliciapomolopez I know what you mean about the Philosophy fragrances they smell really good and they are light and seem to last a long time. I like the way amazing grace smells.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 6, 2012)

Trish McEvoy #6.  I've been wearing it for years now.


----------



## emily25 (Feb 15, 2012)

"_*Dolce &amp; Gabbana*_" 


​


----------



## avonshopindia (Feb 17, 2012)

Outspoken Intense perfume is my favourite too.


----------



## Rachel_ (Feb 19, 2012)

Favorites: 

D&amp;G The One

Black Amethyst by Bath &amp; Body Works

Miss Dior

Miss Dior Cherie L'eau


----------



## BeautyMist (Mar 9, 2012)

One of my favourites is Trussardi Inside because I like very soft fragrances, but today I was told that it isn't produced anymore(at least in my area). If this is true I will save the last bottle I have.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Mar 12, 2012)

My all time favorite is Dior Addict 2, followed closely by Gucci Envy Me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily25 (Mar 16, 2012)

Right now i owned

"Kenzo Kenzo Amour EDP 50ml Fuschia"


----------



## LucysLilWorld (Mar 16, 2012)

I love DKNY Be Delicious and Couture Couture by Juicy Couture.

Also, my limited edition Carolina Herrera 212 Splash, its so summery!


----------



## berrytracy (Mar 26, 2012)

I like Dior


----------



## calisurf01 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi - I just posted my first perfume collection video where you can view all of my favorite perfumes:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBZMIimXoIk


----------



## BeautyWithin (Apr 12, 2012)

recently I have been obsessed with Purr by Katy Perry not to mention the bottle is adorable lol


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Apr 13, 2012)

My absolute favorite perfume is Cabotine de Gres. I've worn it for almost 20 years now. I also like Tommy Girl, Red Door, Zents Earth, and Sebastian Signs No. 44 (which comes in an adorable roll-on bottle).


----------



## katame131997 (Apr 14, 2012)

Chanel Chance, Burbery Brit, Believe by Britney Spears, Chanel Coco Madamoiselle, Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline and so many others. I'm obsessed with perfume, but these are just some of my absolute favorites  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rapture (Apr 15, 2012)

Chanel Cristalle or D&amp;G Sicily.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Apr 24, 2012)

Givenchy Ange ou Demon Le Secret Elixir is my new favorite. It's going to be my next splurge after the bills get paid.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 30, 2012)

Eau Fling by Harvey Prince (notes of pumpkin pie and lavender, mm)

Hello by Harvey Prince (Meyer lemon, grapefruit, a bit of floral and vanilla and musk base)

Wonderstruck by Taylor Swift (and I hate Taylor Swift, but it works perfectly with my body chemistry!)

Be Enchanted by Bath and Body Works

Pink Sugar Sensual by Aquolina


----------



## calexxia (Apr 30, 2012)

My daily favorite for MANY years has been Pink Sugar, with my night fragrance being Lolita Lempicka.

But....

I finally tried Angel by Thierry Mugler.

And every guy I know goes mental, even the ones who say, "Ok, that's unusual...." They still love it.


----------



## Marshmelly (Apr 30, 2012)

My favorite is Lola by Marc Jacobs! I also love Coach Poppy which I wear as my everyday perfume  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My daily favorite for MANY years has been Pink Sugar, with my night fragrance being Lolita Lempicka.
> 
> ...


 lol, I just started using pink sugar and I get a similar response over that..."is that smell you??!! OMG" is the general response.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I just started using pink sugar and I get a similar response over that..."is that smell you??!! OMG" is the general response.


 Twas actually funny when I was at the Saugus Swap Meet a couple months back and saw a guy with big ole testers of PS, and I was asking about prices and he looked at me, really puzzled, and goes, "But...you're WEARING Pink Sugar right now". True, I was! Angel is just such an odd scent, though--my boss loves it on me, my guy digs it....definitely a more "mature" scent and not nearly as girly.


----------



## BeautyMist (May 1, 2012)

Cashmere Mist - Donna Karan


----------



## calexxia (May 1, 2012)

And in the mail came a sample of Versace Yellow Diamond. Which I now love. And have ordered (kinda cheated, I did the sampler set on Sephora, as it's $8 less than the full size that I would've bought and for which the voucher can be used....saved $8 that way, plus got the BI bag classified as ADDICTIVE and 3 other perfume samples.) This. Could. Be. Dangerous.


----------



## bethm (May 31, 2012)

My faves are Burberry Body and Michael Kors.  Love them!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 6, 2012)

Lately, Miss Dior, thanks to Birchbox, and Origins Ginger Essence.


----------



## Starletmuse (Jun 6, 2012)

If you like something on the sweet side then you should try DÃ©lices de Cartier. Hands down its my favorite perfume.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 7, 2012)

Ricci Ricci &amp; Ricci Ribbon's and Lust by Lush


----------



## Ricci (Jun 7, 2012)

Ricci Ricci &amp; Ricci Ribbon's and Lust by Lush


----------



## Ricci (Jun 7, 2012)

Ricci Ricci &amp; Ricci Ribbon's and Lust by Lush


----------



## dd62 (Jun 7, 2012)

I like burberry weekend!


----------



## Alexa711 (Jun 12, 2012)

my favourite perfumes are: Gucci- Envy Me, Guilty Intense

Miss Dior Cherie -actually, all of them!

Burberry Body

Paco Rabanne Lady Million


----------



## tevans (Jun 12, 2012)

Love - Marc Jacobs Eau So Fresh Daisy


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 14, 2012)

*




**Currently Loving




*​  ​ *Dior- Miss Dior!*​ Discovered through last month's Birchbox and just purchased​ the full size from Sephora! Can NOT wait for it to get here! Its perfect for me!​ I went though the few samples I had so quickyl! I could wear this scent all year round!​  ​ *Harvey Prince- Yogini!*​ Also discovered through Birchbox although I did not receive it myself, I thought it​ sounded interesting after reading reviews online and the BB discription. The only perfume Ive​ ever purchased without smelling lately Ive been wearing it when just hanging around the house.​  ​ *Atilier- Orange Sanguine!*​ Yet another Birchbox discovery haha, I probably wont purchase a full size of this because of the price and because I dont​ wear it too often but when Im in the mood for a juicy, fruity, fresh summery scent, this is PERFECT! I have 4 sample vials of it!​  ​ *Old Favorites:*​  ​ *Juicy Couture- Viva La Juicy *​ (was my signature scent for a couple years)​  ​ *Victorias Secret- Tease Noir*​ (was wearing this for quite a while untill I discoved my new favorites)​  ​


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 17, 2012)

I can't seem to get away from Vera Wang (the original one). I've tried many perfumes but always go back to VW. I've been using it for about 10 years now!


----------



## TailgateJuliet (Jun 18, 2012)

Dior - Hypnotic Poison

Chanel - Coco Mademoiselle

Serge Lutens - Arabie (HG fall fragrance)

Britney Spears - Fantasy (lame, but I get a ton of compliments)

Givenchy - Hot Couture

Lolita Lempicka - L de Lolita Lempicka

Thierry Mugler - Alien

Viktor &amp; Rolf - Flowerbomb

I've recently received some samples from LuckyScent and Etsy artisans and so I'm discovering a few more lemmings... maybe some new faves, as well!


----------



## LucyFan84 (Jun 19, 2012)

Absolutely obsessed with Chloe EDP.  Also totally enamored with Jo Malone fragrances (my current fav is the limited edition Plum Blossom, but my all-time fav is Wild Bluebell - simply gorgeous).


----------



## astokes (Jun 19, 2012)

Auric Blends- Love

Lola by Marc Jacobs

Chanel Coco Mademoiselle

Juliette Has a Gun- Not a Perfume

Cartier Delices De Cartier

Dior Miss Dior


----------

